# New techniques for eggs (scrambled and omelets)



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Picked up two methods to make both scrambled eggs and omelets. One from Men's Health Magazine and that's to whisk eggs with salt and let stand for 15 minutes! The salt makes the eggs more moist.

The other from Pioneer Woman to whisk eggs and then strain them through a strainer to remove the clunky white parts.

And I use lots of butter (Alton Brown) in both scrambled eggs and omelets.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I whisk my eggs pretty hard and don't get clunky white parts but I really like the idea of moister scrambled eggs. I should try that this morning.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

When scrambling eggs, I've whisked salt, pepper and a touch of 2% milk into the eggs, before adding them to the skillet. Perhaps waiting 15 minutes between the whisking and adding the mixture to the skillet is doable! Certainly sounds worth a try.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I've done it the lazy way, I whisk eggs in a small bowl along with a pinch of onion flakes, salt and garlic and cook it in the microwave for about a minute till it became nice and fluffy.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Anthony Bourdain and other chefs have always said that you are supposed to whisk the eggs immediately prior to adding them to the pan/skillet. I am curious about the 15-minute idea. And, yes, I too am a fan of copious amounts of Land o' Lakes salted butter in my egg pan.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Want more moisture? Pull them from the pan while they are still moist.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That has always been my MOO.


----------



## Melanie222 (Jul 23, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> When scrambling eggs, I've whisked salt, pepper and a touch of 2% milk into the eggs, before adding them to the skillet. Perhaps waiting 15 minutes between the whisking and adding the mixture to the skillet is doable! Certainly sounds worth a try.


Thanks for sharing! I'll try it!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> When scrambling eggs, I've whisked salt, pepper and a touch of 2% milk into the eggs, before adding them to the skillet. Perhaps waiting 15 minutes between the whisking and adding the mixture to the skillet is doable! Certainly sounds worth a try.


I whisk milk and pepper into the eggs, but defer addition of salt until after placement in the skillet - salt alters the boiling point of water, and the scientist in me says not to add salt while they're still "liquid". I don't have a citation or anything, just informed instinct.

Other than that, I'm pretty fast and loose with eggs (playing against type since I'm more "baker" than "cook" in the kitchen). Everyone always cleans their plate, though, so I'm happy! 

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Good point about the salt. I envy your baking skills. I enjoy putzing in the kitchen, but can't bake worth a darn. Fortunately my wife is a magician when it comes to baking and decorating the grand kids birthday cakes!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My baking is pretty much confined to bread, so far. I did take a course in pie crusts so that may become part of the oeuvre. We'll see.


----------

